# Post your emersed plants flowers here!



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

*Bacopa*


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

Apart from the random anubias and swords I got this Lindernia rotundifolia to flower.










It's a really nice flower small, white and blue but incredibly short-lived. Died within 3 days.


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Love it wnkdracer, After seeing your pics a while back, I tried, and failed. Now looking at this picture, do you have the water line right at the light grate? mine had about an inch between it and the water.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Hobbes, very nice! I hope mine will flower some day. Racer, that is also very cool!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks, this only happens in the soil sub tanks for me.
I try to keep the tanks topped off so water stays within 3/8" to 1/2" max on average. Those stems grew up from the bottom and lost nearly all submerged leaves after breaking the surface. It grew across the top of the tank blocking too much light as it branched so I cut it back. Growth fails after a major trim once emerged. (at least here it did twice)


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I think my lindernia rotundifolia is going to flower


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Whoops! Not my Lindernia rotundifolia! My Lindernia 'india' is flowering.
I will post a picture when the flower opens up.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Here is aponogeton longiplumulosis flowering at day one and a pic from day two spent next to a metal halide light:hihi:...


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Not counting all the _Cryptocoryne_ spathes...

_Echinodorus "Kleiner Bär"_










_Bacopa madagascariensis_










_Aciotis sp._










_Ranalisma rostrata_










Hopefully I'll get a lot more this summer


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Whoa, Adam, i didnt know ranalisma got oval leaves on it emmersed. Cool!!!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I need to get some bacopa's because I love their flowers. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## newday3000 (Nov 4, 2009)

This is my first plant to flower above the water. Aponogeton crispus 'Red'


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Very cool! I am tempted to get a sword just to grow emersed. But I doubt I would have room since my tank is crowed already.


Anybody else? I am sure Devin has a few he could show with his ripariums.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

BUMP. Show me your flowers


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I have a pic thats pretty old but I can't find it at the moment, but it's an Aponogeton crispus flower and stalk that I trimmed out of the tank while pruning. I was holding my arm as high as I could and the flower was an inch off the ground, I'm 6'1" so it had to be near 8 foot, the little suckers really grow. Nice pic by everyone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## franketrank (Oct 12, 2010)

Made a lapse video of my stargrass flowering.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIkhoGaDVdw

Still needs some editing


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

franketrank said:


> Made a lapse video of my stargrass flowering.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIkhoGaDVdw
> 
> Still needs some editing


 nice!


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

wish i could get my Nelsonia smithii to flower:angryfire


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

cant wait for this bacopa to flower!!! (my favorite plant)


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

my Lindernia is going nuts currently:


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Your all making me want open top tanks w/ flowers.


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

my Nelsonia smithii is in bud!!!! ill get pics asap


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

My Polygonum kawagoeanum is budding! 

Do hygro's flower? I am trying to get my hygrophila sp. 'tiger' to flower, but it isn't


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> My Polygonum kawagoeanum is budding!
> 
> Do hygro's flower? I am trying to get my hygrophila sp. 'tiger' to flower, but it isn't


 thats a good question...ask cavan. i can say that ive never seen a hygro flower!


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I think they flower, just not often. I have seen Hygrophila corymbosa flower, not too spectacular.

Check out this thread to see Hygro Araguaia flower's.

Now I want my Araguaia to flower :hihi: I need to get lower K rated lights.


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> I think they flower, just not often. I have seen Hygrophila corymbosa flower, not too spectacular.
> 
> Check out this thread to see Hygro Araguaia flower's.
> 
> Now I want my Araguaia to flower :hihi: I need to get lower K rated lights.


 its not a bad flower!!! better than hydrocotle veticillata
as for lower k bulbs, check these out http://www.sunlightsupply.com/p-12131-sun-system-garden-bright-fluorescent-grow-light.aspx, and http://www.sunlightsupply.com/p-11867-feliz-red-fluorescent-grow-lamps.aspx. you can get a 2700k or 6700K bulb with it.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Echinodorus urugayensis. The stalk was over 3 feet long.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice! My Polygonum sp. 'sao paulo' is starting to bloom. Turns out my hydropiperoides is really Polygonum kawagoeanum, and my Polygonum kawagoeanum is my Hydropiperoides.


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

Da Plant Man said:


> My Polygonum kawagoeanum is budding!
> 
> Do hygro's flower? I am trying to get my hygrophila sp. 'tiger' to flower, but it isn't


 flowers yet???? My Bacopa lanigera, and Lindernia grandiflorais flowering!!!


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

bumpy!


----------

